
Google is testing promoted video ads in search results - getdavidhiggins
http://digiday.com/platforms/gusher-money-google-testing-promoted-video-ads-search-results/
======
teaneedz
Advertisers really are clueless when it comes to UX and wonder why ad blocking
is on the rise. Next stop, auto-play video ads in search and after that, the
complete death of online adverts, because by then, most people will be using
ad blockers.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
It would be interesting to see the A/B results for video. If it's not obvious
that video appeals to our senses more abruptly, then they could be late to
this one.

The web's becoming more TV-like as time goes on, and it pains me that text is
being forced to become a second class citizen of the web.

